# High compression ABA



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

I picked up a 95 cabrio ABA bottom end about a month ago. Its going to get some new bearings,water pump and oil pump...Im just stuck on what forged pistons to order???? I was looking at the range from 11:1 to 14:1 compression. I know my choices are Wiseco and J.E....Who else is running this high compression and whats ur result...Also just a reminder my car rarely sees the street and only runs on 110 octane...and gets run on N20 every time i take it to the track......
My current 1.8 has a 10.5:1 CR With a p&p head,288 cam, lightened flywheel and full exhaust and 75 shot of N2O....
Was at the track 2 weeks ago and my best time of the night was a 13.73 @101 on street tires...So of course im looking to squeeze a little more power using this ABA....
Im going to be swapping my head over aswell and have some questions about valve sizes but that will be another topic....
So for now what CR do u think i should run and are there any other mods that can be done to this bottom end with out burning holes in my pocket like the pistons will be doing already.....


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: High compression ABA (TheMajic86GTI)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories 
Something like this? Good for up to 720 hp, 11:1? You could stick to the stock 1.8. They have these in 9:1 if you wanted to go FI, or stay NA and give it some more spray!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: High compression ABA (vr2jetta)*

yeah i plan on getting that kit already for the 2.0 from Integrated-Engineering.....They seem to have the best price......But i want to go with a higher CR...Theirs guys in my track running 15 even 16:1 on spray, granted they are v8's but i dont see why i cant....If the engine is built right it should handle it....


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: High compression ABA (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_If the engine is built right it should handle it....

It should. I want to see this car when its done!


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

this guy i know said he used to have a diesel bottom end with a gas head. he informed me you couldnt keep axles in it and you need a strong battery to turn it over since its supposed to be way high CR. dont know if its possible as i havent researched it but it might be worth checking into http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by bmxguy at 9:19 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (bmxguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxguy* »_this guy i know said he used to have a diesel bottom end with a gas head. he informed me you couldnt keep axles in it and you need a strong battery to turn it over since its supposed to be way high CR. dont know if its possible as i havent researched it but it might be worth checking into http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

You know....years back some old codger mentioned something about removing the glow plugs from a diesel and tapping them for spark plugs, then running alcohol (or whatever fuel is necessary) through it. I always wondered about this but wouldnt that be like a 23.5:1 comp. ratio? Not sure this would work but figured I would share.


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
You know....years back some old codger mentioned something about removing the glow plugs from a diesel and tapping them for spark plugs, then running alcohol (or whatever fuel is necessary) through it. I always wondered about this but wouldnt that be like a 23.5:1 comp. ratio? Not sure this would work but figured I would share.

the guy who tod me is a old boy and he said his combo was like 25:1. if its true it would be one hell of a race motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

